# SS Cranks that work with Rohloff chainline?



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been using old MTB cranks/spider setup on my Rohloff for a few years which works wells, but in building a new bike I'd like to clean up the look and go with something stronger but can't seem to find anything that will work with the 54mm Rohloff chainline. 

Do I just need to find a wider BB that will make any crankset work or am I missing something? Ideally something like White Industries Eno SS cranks with HBC chainring would is what I'm looking for.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

I used a wider BB and it worked well. I also used spacers. I eventually used normal rings and spiders just for ease of replacement, but still used middle position. You will find it hard with x type BB's though, and will need a ST or ISIS or something with some adjustability.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Todd at Black Sheep recommended DaVinci cranks for my Rohloff build though I'm not sure how he planned to get the spacing right.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Those look nice, exactly what I'm looking for if they think it works. Still waiting on James to get back to me with design decisions etc ...


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

mbeardsl said:


> ...Ideally something like White Industries Eno SS cranks with HBC chainring would is what I'm looking for.


I'd call WI directly and ask them what spindle width you need for Rolhoff chainline (51mm?). If WI don't have the right length they should be able to recommend a Phil Wood bb version/length that will work. If you're using external BB/crankset and the BB shell is 68mm, you should be able to make it work too.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

for my new quiriing, scott recommended a Phil wood BB and Paul cranks. Lots of adjustability, but I will have to wait to put it together.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I've found that a Ritchey WCS compact road crank mated to a Shimano XTR 116mm octalink BB works great with my Rohloff equipped Black Sheep 29er. Details and pictures here.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks all. Figured out a Phil Wood BB in 126mm or somnething smaller with some adjustment to the drivesdie will work with WI ENOs. Going that route with HBC green sprideless chainring. Cannot wait!


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

mbeardsl said:


> Thanks all. Figured out a Phil Wood BB in 126mm or somnething smaller with some adjustment to the drivesdie will work with WI ENOs. Going that route with HBC green sprideless chainring. Cannot wait!


Just found a hicup with WI and Paul cranks...only come in 1/8" rings. Rohloff doesn't recommend it with their sprocket. May have to go with a Middleburn with ST.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

finch2 said:


> Just found a hicup with WI and Paul cranks...only come in 1/8" rings. Rohloff doesn't recommend it with their sprocket. May have to go with a Middleburn with ST.


This guy posts that he has a custom Phil Wood 1/8" cog on his Rohloff (2nd post in the thread below). Not sure what the cost on that is but Phil Wood generally gets back to me same day by email.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=687135


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

mbeardsl said:


> This guy posts that he has a custom Phil Wood 1/8" cog on his Rohloff (2nd post in the thread below). Not sure what the cost on that is but Phil Wood generally gets back to me same day by email.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=687135


nice option! Given the price of rohloff stuff it probably wouldn't be much different. As much as I love the look of SS chains though, I can't help to think it is overkill for a rohloff. What are the advantages? If it wore better that would be a good alternative. An 8 speed chain would be lighter surely?


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

I think the benefit is in the strength gained. I have never run one, always too heavy and clunky for me, but I also never took the time to get it dialed in right and get all the 1/8" drivetrain components. I've only ever broken 1 8sp chain and it was due to a defect which I paid for terribly on pavement while mashing hard. Since then no issues with 8sp. I wouldn't go 9sp as they are actually a little too narrow from what I recall.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

mbeardsl said:


> I think the benefit is in the strength gained. I have never run one, always too heavy and clunky for me, but I also never took the time to get it dialed in right and get all the 1/8" drivetrain components. I've only ever broken 1 8sp chain and it was due to a defect which I paid for terribly on pavement while mashing hard. Since then no issues with 8sp. I wouldn't go 9sp as they are actually a little too narrow from what I recall.


yes, y experience too withthe rohloff was it was a little noisy on the 8 spd sprocket. It's a IGH with a limited torque input so a SS chain seems over kill. Still love the look of them!


----------

